# School Help!



## RESPEKT (Feb 21, 2011)

For the past 2 weeks my ibs has acted up. I have been off school for a total of 6 days in those weeks. On the days i went to school my stomach started hurting really bad, so bad i'm now scared to go to school because of the pain. What should I do??


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you talked to your parents and/or your Dr. about this? They need to let the school know what is going on with you. You need to tell your parents and your Dr exactly what you told us here hon."Healthy Thinking For IBS" is a great thing to read. Helps you see how important our thoughts are to how we feel. I have learned negative thinking leads to more negatives.. positive thinking leads to more positives.Here is a link to that article:Just click here to read it: http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515Now please let us know how you are doing!


----------



## faithxlove (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been here. Sometimes you get to a point where you think about sitting in that classroom so much and freak out about it, that it becomes a completely surreal nightmare when you're actually there.Here's the most important thing to remember... "YOU are in control." When you're in the classroom, it's like you feel trapped sometimes, right? Realize that you can leave whenever you need/want to. Make sure your teachers understand, maybe not all the details, but the fact that you have some health problems and may need to leave at some point. It will make you feel better realizing you're not "trapped"


----------



## swan23 (Feb 27, 2011)

i get worried to but as soon as i walk into school all my worries fade away


----------

